# Finding a 2006 C50



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm trying to save a few bucks and would like to purchase a 2006 frame instead of a 2007. Anyone know where some good buys are? Looking for a 52cm.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I would like to say here in sydney, but the aussie is gaining on the green back. people are talking about Maestro in the UK at the moment and Im sure he could cut you a deal. He also looks after his customers well and when it comes to warranty, what more could you ask for?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*cbike.com has 06 C-50s on sale for $3,200-US*

Sale ends on Monday.
They have 52 in WH06, pretty good deal for an authorized US dist.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I really wish I hadn't read this post. Now, I am going to have to go and check out what they have in stock. I am praying that there is nothing in 50 sloping, 53 trad, or 54 trad.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Luckily, or unluckily depending upon how you look at it, they didn't have anything in my size. That will save the pocketbook and my relationship with my wife for the time being. I already broke the news to her that I want a Dream HX in WHIB to replace my Arte frame this winter and I am also looking at a Spiderman bike (i.e., C50 in PRAL). I think she will be able to deal with another bike purchase this winter a lot better than 4 within the last 6 months.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*C-50 cheap*

as I did you can get a 2006 C-50 from GVH bikes in Oregon for ......drum roll!!$3,000.
and he will biuld it for cheap too. I charge a $0.25 finders fee, sent it to me.
good luck.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Total Cycling had 07 for around $3000.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> as I did you can get a 2006 C-50 from GVH bikes in Oregon for ......drum roll!!$3,000.
> and he will biuld it for cheap too. I charge a $0.25 finders fee, sent it to me.
> good luck.


I believe gvh only has one left, in a 53cm size, but you can give Tom a call to verify. I know that competitive cyclist is also getting some 2006 frames from Veltec, which i think they are selling for about 3200, but in limited sizes as well.


----------

